# 13dpo blood work = low progesterone again



## kellig

reposted from first trimester board:


hey, ladies.

i had a miscarriage in January at almost 11 weeks. the baby had measured behind and heartbeat was low. i had found out at my 7 week appointment that my progesterone was low (10.7) and my doc put me on progesterone supplements (200mg, taken at night). i later went in for a scan only to find out that the baby had stopped growing around 8 weeks.

fast forward 3 months--> 
i got a BFP yesterday so made an appt to get blood work done this morning (i am 13po today) and i'm going back again on Thursday. just got a call from the lab and was told my progesterone is low again, at 7.5. she told me to go ahead and start the supplement again tonight. 

does anyone have experience with this? what was the outcome? 

i don't know if low progesterone is the cause of miscarriages or a symptom of a nonviable pregnancy. one doctor at my practice basically told me that if it's low it most likely means you're going to have a miscarriage. 

if anyone else has taken progesterone, do you think the creams are better than taking the prescription pill???


----------



## londongirl

I had two mc's (one at 11 weeks, one at 6 weeks). At my 3rd BFP, they did blood tests then put me on progesterone. Im now nearly 20 weeks and all looking good :)
I used the suppositories til 14 week. 
Best of luck :)


----------



## kellig

Thanks for that. I need some positive stories. Do you remember what your number was when you got bloodwork for this pregnancy? And did you have follow up bloodwork done or early scans??


----------



## dairymomma

I've heard that line about low progesterone meaning an unviable pregnancy or indicating miscarriage and I can honestly say it's not always true. I took progesterone with my son and daughter and I firmly believe I wouldn't be due this summer if I hadn't taken it in my first trimester for this pregnancy either. We didn't check my progesterone levels with my son or daughter as a history of recurrent miscarriage pointed to low progesterone levels so my dr just prescribed it to see if it would help. (which it did obviously.) However, he has started checking it with my last few pregnancies just to see what's going on with my levels. With my current pregnancy, my initial progesterone level was 9.4 at 5 or 6 weeks (I can't remember) and he said anything over 9 at that point was considered 'normal'. I was already supplementing (from bfp on) so it seemed a little low to me based on the dosage I was on (200 mg twice a day) but he wasn't concerned. Just told me to keep taking my pills. We did a repeat progesterone level at 11 weeks as I had a bout of spotting that concerned me and it was 16.4-again 'normal' but on the very low end of the scale. With my son and daughter I stayed on the progesterone til 13 weeks, and with this baby, I started weaning myself off at 13 weeks before stopping at 14+1. I've only ever taken the oral pills so I can't help you with your question of which one is best but I know there are creams, oils, and suppositories/pessiaries that you can take as well.


----------



## kellig

Thank you, dairymomma!

I started my progesterone last night and go back for my follow up bloodwork in the morning.


----------



## dairymomma

Good luck and I hope all turns out well.


----------

